# Add XM to 2010 Sentra using iPod Connector?



## johnnyelectron (Jun 11, 2010)

The 2010 Nissan Sentra SR has a 16 pin connector inside the center armrest console and they provide a cable with the 16 pin connector on one end and an iPod connector on the other end. 
My question is can you use this iPod connector (inside the console) to go to an XM tuner so that you can read the song titles on the factory car stereo or is this new style 16pin connector just for the iPod adapter cable?
Also, can anyone verify if there is a 12-pin connector buried somewhere in the 2010 Sentra SR's that allow you to plug in n XM tuner module? 
There is an AUX input, but that won't allow you to see the song titles.
Suggestions anyone? 
Do you have to upgrade to the expensive display unit radio (SL model) to have XM service in the 2010 Sentra SR?
Thanks!
Johnny


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

No that conector is dedicated for ipod use. Unless a aftermarket company like schoche comes out with an adapter for it. I would either use the aux input with a plug and play xm unit or instal a new head unit with xm ready.


----------



## goodfriend (Sep 5, 2008)

Share : how to convert DVD and video to iPhone,iPod,Zune,PSP , etc
Download Ultimate DVD + Video Converter Suite at *click here *
Part 1:Convert DVD movie to iPhone, iPod touch/classic/video/nano, Zune, PSP, etc
Part 2:Convert AVI, WMV, MPEG, RM, RMVB, ASF, MOV, DivX, XviD, MPG, etc to iPhone, iPod touch/classic/video/nano, Zune, PSP, etc
It is easy-to-use and the converting speed is fast! After testing, all formats conversions work well, the output audio and image quality is excellent! Let's view the steps.
Part 1: Convert DVD movie to iPhone, iPod touch/classic/video/nano, Zune, PSP, etc
1.Download the latest version Ultimate DVD Video Converter Suite at *click here * and install it. 








2. Run the Ultimate DVD Converter, load your DVD by clicking 'Open DVD' button or choosing 'Open DVD' from 'File' drop down menu. One or several titles appear in the list after loading DVD.








3. Profile select. You can choose all video formats: iPod, iPhone, iPod touch, iPod video nano, Zune, PSP, video capable MP3 players, video capable mobile phones, Pocket P.C and so on. iPod MPEG4 Movie(.mp4) is the default DVD for iPod video quality. Set the appropriate format as you like.








4. Output settings. Set your Audio/Video output Settings and tick appropriate parameters.








5. Choose the pathname where you want to save your video files by clicking the right button of Output table. When everything is setted well, click the 'Convert' button to start converting.

Tips: 
Tip1: Crop---- Choose the crop mode
Tip2: Resize-------Choose the output size you need
Set Crop to "Crop both black bands" and resize to be "stretch to full screen" if you don't need to keep the subtitle.
Set crop to "Crop the upper black band" so you can keep the subtitle in the down black band.








Tip3: Mode
Direct mode, you can convert the main movie directly. 
Batch mode, you can choose the chapter you need to convert.
Part 2: Convert AVI, WMV, MPEG, RM, RMVB, ASF, MOV, DivX, XviD, MPG, etc to iPhone, iPod touch/classic/video/nano, Zune, PSP, etc
1.Download the latest version Ultimate DVD Video Converter Suite at *click here * and install it. 








2. Run the Ultimate Video Converter, load the video files you'd like to convert by clicking 'Open file' button.








3. Profile select. You can choose all video formats: iPod, iPhone, iPod touch, iPod video nano, Zune, PSP, video capable MP3 players, video capable mobile phones, Pocket P.C and so on. iPod MPEG4 Movie(.mp4) is the default DVD for iPod video quality. Set the appropriate format as you like.
4. Output settings. Set your Audio/Video output Settings and tick appropriate parameters. 
5. Choose the pathname where you want to save your video files by clicking the right button of Output table. When everything is setted well, click the 'Convert' button to start converting.

Tips: 
Tip1: Crop---- Choose the crop mode
Tip2: Resize-------Choose the output size you need
Set Crop to "Crop both black bands" and resize to be "stretch to full screen" if you don't need to keep the subtitle.
Set crop to "Crop the upper black band" so you can keep the subtitle in the down black band.
Tip3: Mode
Direct mode, you can convert the main movie directly. 
Batch mode, you can choose the chapter you need to convert.

Download Ultimate DVD + Video Converter Suite at *click here *


----------

